# jewel cichlid compatibility



## shockerrr (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon with the following fish:

1 male convict 3-4 inches
1 firemouth 2-3 inches 
5 diant danios 4 inches

My question is would a jewel cichlid about 4 inches work in the tank? my fear is that the jewel will terrorize the firemouth.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Who knows? I've raised Jewels for along time. I've had some be really mean and some really mellow. I have one now that's is in my wife's tank with 7 Gourami's. He's been in there for 3yrs and zero aggression. The only thing I can suggest is try it out. Just make sure you have lot's of caves with multi enterances. Jewel's like to find a spot and hang out their.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

As stated above, It all depends on the Jewel. Since he/she will be as large as the Convict I am sure the Jewel will be more than capable to terrorize any thing in the tank. Same goes for the Convict for that matter. Two potentially "meanies". 
The big advantage of the Giant Danios is speed. I have 5 in a 75 and nothing comes close to catching them.


----------



## shockerrr (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks for the replies. turns out the lfs that has had the jewel for several weeks just sold it recently guess i should have bought him sooner.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Depending on if someone bought him and dropped him in a community tank without knowing about Jewels... He may be returned after murdering all the other fish. I'd check back in about a week.


----------



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

It will be okay I think,but the danios might suffer from pain.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I find that like convicts, jewels aren't really mean in and o itself. Will turn mean though when they are breeding.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Cichlid master7, Danios are just dithers, they won't "suffer from pain", they have a job in the tank.
And i think the jewell will work. I'd say go ahead and add it. It's 100% guarantee as nothing is, but i believe it'll work out just fine.


----------

